
Show HN: YC Startup School 2017 Virtual Demo Day - bimmer44
https://www.startupschool.org/presentations
======
bimmer44
After completing the course I can't recommend Startup School enough. For a
free course the value I got out of it was amazing.

* Our group's mentor (James, co-Founder of Lista YC S09) was totally committed and freely giving of his time. We could set up individual office hours for 1-on-1 advice and he put a ton of effort into surveying us & adjusting his approach so we could get maximum value.

* Being part of a 25 startup cohort (the size of our group) was hugely motivating. Even when the conversation in our video chat office hours wasn't perfectly incisive it was still energizing to hear other founders pushing at the same things you're facing.

* The internal Startup School networking tools were decently effective and I don't think YC talked about them too much when inviting people to apply. Building a network of other founders when you're bootstrapping in Cape Town, South Africa can be a little tough. Now I've got around 30 different folks I'm emailing with - all of whom have resonating experiences due to the Tinder-style networking tool in the Startup School portal.

* I also got around $5000 in AWS, Azure and GCP credits. Apart from being able to spend this year's infrastructure money on other business things (awesome!) I can also experiment pretty freely with the different platforms and pick the most ideal setup for my app.

Finally a shameless plug for my startup:
[https://watchdog443.com](https://watchdog443.com)

I'm building a tool for ongoing monitoring of your HTTPS state &
configuration. Feel free to mail me (address in profile) to chat about it or
Startup School!

------
bimmer44
It now looks like there were some technical issues with the demo day page and
it's been taken down for now. The time limit for me to deleting my post has
expired so maybe a mod who sees this can remove it?

